# Peter Serwazi brewery Manayunk PA



## Oldsdigger (Mar 7, 2018)

Another bottle I unboxed today while being snowed in. On the front panel it reads Return this bottle to Peter Serwazi, 250 Grape ST, Manayunk PA on the front panel and THIS BOTTLE NOT TO BE SOLD on the back panel. It is a nice Darker blue aqua. And has a great Metal ( Lightning ? ) stopper with a metal bale intact and functioning ! The bottle measures 9 1/2 inches tall. I looked for info regarding this brewery but could not find anything just as my previous I.N.Martin bottle. Anyone familiar with this company and approximate value? I reduced the pixels on these pictures so hope they are not sideways like my previous post. If they are I apologize.


----------

